# Old shop light



## 2steelshot (Aug 16, 2016)

I want to replace old ballast with new one,can I use the new electronic ? This has condenser starters,


----------



## JoeD (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes you can. You will need to rewire according to the drawing on the new ballast.
It will also most like be for T8 lamps instead of T12s.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 17, 2016)

I think you'll find that for the cost of a replacement ballasts and the labor to change out, making certain that it's re-wired properly...you can buy a new T8 or T5 fixture.  For a bit more, if it makes sense, you can get one in LED.


----------



## 2steelshot (Aug 17, 2016)

this light is old school heavy and nice looking.nostalgia. i bought 3 ballasts   at flea mkt 2 new and one a take out .cheap 3.00 but original has 6 wires and new are different.  i will take pics


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 17, 2016)

That's one of the main issues with installing a replacement ballast...matching or figuring the correct wiring.  Consider getting a new strip fixture and mount it to the old one.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 17, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcTORLkerX8[/ame]


----------



## kok328 (Aug 17, 2016)

Converting a fixture from T12 Magnetic ballast to a T8 Electronic ballast is no big deal.
Some people are not comfortable with electricity and will go a different direction.
I replace at least 4 of these a week.
Post a pic of the fixture (# of wires and color) and the diagram on the ballast.


----------



## 2steelshot (Aug 17, 2016)

hope this works.


----------



## 2steelshot (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## kok328 (Aug 17, 2016)

The black and yellow GE ballast is a T12 lamp ballast.
The green ones the pic is cut off and not clear enough for me to see.
The best I can tell is that it's good for 120-277V, T8.
Your going to have to open up the ends of the fixture to see the wiring and to take the starter out of the circuit.
Post another pic of green ballast diagram and wiring behind the sockets.
Shouldn't have to modify the shunting but, we'll see what's in the fixture.


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 18, 2016)

2steelshot said:


> this light is old school heavy and nice looking.nostalgia. i bought 3 ballasts   at flea mkt 2 new and one a take out .cheap 3.00 but original has 6 wires and new are different.  i will take pics





The problem with buying them at a flea market is that there is no way of even checking if the "new" ballast is really new, used, or even working at all.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 18, 2016)

All 3 ballast in the post are used. 
Maybe they work maybe not. 
We'll see once I get a clearer picture.


----------

